#  Ernährung >   Chiasamen >

## Vargas

Welche Vor- bzw. Nachteile hat die Einnahme von Chiasamen?
Kann mit Chiasamen die Leistungsfähigkeit bzw. das körperliche Wohlbefinden verbessert bzw. gesteigert werden?

----------


## Chylly

Auf alle Fälle

----------


## AnnikaK

Die Chiapflanze, die mit dem Salbei verwandt ist, stammt ursprünglich aus Mexiko und Guatemala. Chiasamen sind tatsächlich äußerst nährstoffreich, reich an Fettsäuren, vor allem an Omega-3- Fettsäuren; zu einem geringeren Anteil enthalten sie auch Omega-6-Fettsäuren. Dann natürlich allerlei andere tolle Inhaltsstoffe und relativ viel Ballaststoffe mit einer hohen Quellwirkung. Darum werden die Chiasamen ganz geren zum abnhemen genutzt. Aber sonst sind sie für eine besondere Steigerug nicht notwendig.

----------


## StefanD.

Man wird etwas skeptisch wenn vom Wundersamen die Rede ist.  In der Samen soll zu 20 Prozent aus Proteinen, zu 30 Prozent aus Fett und  bis zu 40 Prozent aus Kohlenhydraten sein. Keine Ahnung ob bei dem hohen Kohlenhydratwert bzw. Fettgehalt man da sehr aufpassen muss um nicht zu zunehmen. 
Auch wenn das Fett besser ist als das gesättigte  Palmfett für das ganze Urwälder abgeholzt werden.  
Gruss StefanD.

----------


## AnnikaK

> Auch wenn das Fett besser ist als das gesättigte  Palmfett für das ganze Urwälder abgeholzt werden.

 So ist es !!

----------


## hustikuss

ist doch super gesund, viel Calcium halt.

----------


## bronchitosaurus

Auf alle Fälle ein sehr gesunder Samen, wenn Sonnenblumenkerne etc auch ähnlich gesund sind.

----------


## Miba

Sonneblumenkerne sind genauso gesund? Ich mag die Wabbeltextur, das hat sowas exotisches, das mich anfangs neugierig gemacht hat.

----------


## Hagebutte

Wären Lein- oder Flohsamen eigentlich eine gute Alternative zu Chiasamen?
Finde die so teuer...

----------


## Enna82

Die sind auf jeden Fall sehr gesund. Hat man mir auch empfohlen. Benutze auch nur noch Leinöl und Flohsamen sind gut für die Verdauung.

----------


## Hagebutte

Wie viel isst du davon am Tag? Habe gelesen, dass man es damit nicht übertreiben darf, das sei dann auch wieder schlecht...
Beim Rewe gibt es 200g Packungen glaube ich.

----------


## Ivy96

Ich kaufe meinen beim Aldi; pur esse ich sie allerdings nicht, nur zum verfeinern von Natur-Joghurt

----------


## Hagebutte

Dann werde ich sie auch zunächst mal als Ergänzung in meinem Quark einplanen, danke dir !

----------


## PAKES1986

In der EU wird eine Chia Samen Dosierung von 15 Gramm empfohlen, in den USA wiederum 28 Gramm (Quelle). Die unterschiedlichen Dosierungsempfehlungen haben vermutlich ihren Ursprung darin, dass es noch nicht genügend Studien zur Unverträglichkeit gibt.

----------


## LisaM

Chiasamen haben sicher viele gesunde Bestandteile, aber Wunder bewirken sie auch nicht. Ich habe sie mir in den Salat gemischt - ein Esslöffel jeweils. Nachteil: Die Samen quellen in Flüssigkeit auf, hat dann eine ähnliche Konsistenz wie Kaviar. Aber ich finde den Preis unangemessen hoch, Sonneblumenkerne und Leinsamen enthalten auch gesunde Fettsäuren - deshalb habe ich es bei der einen Packung Chiasamen belassen.

----------


## Tioner

Da gebe ich dir Recht, Chiasamen sind echt sehr teuer!

----------


## Juliakowa

Ich verwende auch nicht mehr als 15 g Chia-Samen. Reicht ja auch vollkommen aus. Damit ich mein Omega-3 Profil weiter verbessere, mache ich auch noch ein paar Leinsamen mit an mein Müsli. Ab uns zu lasse ich die Leinsamen auch weg und nehme stattdessen einen Schuss Leinöl. 
So teuer finde ich Chia mitterweile nicht mehr. Bei Kaufland kriegt man 200 g glaub ich für 2,50. Das ist für mich im Rahmen.

----------


## Bandi

Ich habe gehört das Chia Samen blutdrucksenkend wirken. Die haben auch viele Nährstoffe und nur wenig Kalorien, deswegen sind sie auch auf dem täglichen Menü bei Leuten die abnehmen wollen oder auf Diät sind. Ich persönlich esse sie ab und zu, in die Müsli oder Smoothie  :Smiley:

----------


## MartinHofm

Habe mal gehört, dass Chiasamen nicht unbedingt gesund sein sollen, in hohen Mengen. Ist da was dran?  :Huh?:

----------


## DerFragende

Ehm ohne jetzt jemanden auf die Füße treten zu wollen, aber die Desinformation Omega-3 Fettsäuren aus Chia Samen oder Leinsamen würden helfen das eigene Omega-3 Profil zu verbessern ist absolut falsch. Pflanzliche Omega-3 bringen absolut nichts für die Herzgesundheit oder für das Gehirn. Der menschliche Körper kann es kaum zu EPA/DHA umwandeln. 
Chia Samen enthalten lediglich pflanzliche Omega-3 Fette und auch das Gerede davon dass es beim Abnehmen hilft, stimmt so nicht, selbst wenn man sich eine ganze Menge davon reinpfeift, dazu gibt es auch schon Forschung: https://www.inutro.com/chia-samen 
Ich sage nicht, dass Chia Samen jetzt schlecht wären, aber wenn ihr Omega-3 Fette aufbessern wollt, dann führt nichts an Fisch, Fischöl oder Krillöl vorbei. Da ist das EPA/DHA drin. Leinsamen&Co sind da keine Hilfe.

----------

